# Looking for new tyres



## ChaseTracker (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi, Van just passed MOT but told that all 4 tyre's are 8 years old and are showing sidewall cracking. Front two are low depth but rear two have average depth of 7.0m, spare has 9.0m depth. Thinking I should change all 5, is this the best thing to do.
Looking on line can find so many makes , some I have never heard about like Kumho at £84 each fitted to Michelin Agillis Camping at £146.
I know you pays your money etcetera but what's the best choice.
I have done 10,000 miles in the van in the last year in 3 trips of 6 weeks or so over the channel plus bits in the UK.
Local dealer recommended Yokohamma Y354 at £114.50.
Are the Continental Vanco Contact 2 any good, the labels are rated at C,C and 71db's ?. Other makes vary down to F,f and 74db's.
Is it best to rotate the tyres around the van to even out the wear.
Any advice please.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I never bother with "camping" tyres, the standard van tyres of the same size have exactly the same speed and load ratings. Because they are produced in huge quantities they are much cheaper. AND before anyone leaps up and shouts "But camping tyres are stronger" if thats the case why do they have the same load rating???? (I currently have Vanco NON CP tyres but they are still 10 ply sidewall jobbies just like the (50% more expensive) Camping ones

If you rotate the tyres then then will all wear out together, if you dont then the fronts will wear out long before the rears (if you are FWD)

So its either 2 tyres after say 3 years or 4 tyres after 6 years!!

I would go for standard van tyres of the same speed and load rating as the ones currently fitted, from a reputable company (I dont think there are any dodgy tyres out there these days)


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

I paid 79 quid each for hankook vantra ra18 tyres at black circles.

mine are 225 70 r15 though so price may change depending on size

C rated for fuel b rated for braking and 70dB (better than most of the expensive tyres)


----------



## ChaseTracker (Aug 22, 2012)

The ones I am looking for are 215 70 r 15 on Fiat 2.3Lt.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

ChaseTracker said:


> The ones I am looking for are 215 70 r 15 on Fiat 2.3Lt.


Winter

Toyo H09 £92
Vredestein Comtrac Winter 215/70 R15 109 R C £107
Vredestein Comtrac Winter 215/70 R15 109 R C £111

All-Season

Vredestein Comtrac All Season 215/70 R15 109 R C £109

TM


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Go on www.blackcircles.co.uk

Or tesco tyres if you have a club card (they just use blackcircles)

you'd be hard pushed to find cheaper

(they fit at local garages)


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Some fully fitted prices John

http://www.mytyres.co.uk/cgi-bin/rs...ter_preis_bis=&Ang_pro_Seite=15&sort_by=preis


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

It looks like you pays your money and takes your choice.
Mine came fitted with Continental vancocamper which state on the sidewall that they can be over-inflated (why?)
In theory you should change the tyres, worn or not approx every 5 years. It is unlikely that I will have worn them out.
Buy a cheaper tyre and the same will apply but reading a little more detail, some tyres are noisier than others, some stop better in the wet than others, some will last longer than others (Michelin claim).
I ask myself why the motorhome comes with the most expensive tyres when cost cutting is so important.
Bottom line is that any 'van' tyre of the right size will do....BUT!

Alan


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

rosalan said:


> I ask myself why the motorhome comes with the most expensive tyres when cost cutting is so important.


That would only be a factor IF the manufacturers paid the price as you would for those tyres.

You can be quite sure that they don't, as tyre manufacturers, such as Michelin, value the "another pair of those please" market too much.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Stanner said:


> Some fully fitted prices John
> 
> http://www.mytyres.co.uk/cgi-bin/rs...ter_preis_bis=&Ang_pro_Seite=15&sort_by=preis


On Price, the Falken are best.

Bit hard for a Winter tyre, more all-season.

Good price


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

ChaseTracker said:


> Hi, Van just passed MOT but told that all 4 tyre's are 8 years old and are showing sidewall cracking. Front two are low depth but rear two have average depth of 7.0m, spare has 9.0m depth. Thinking I should change all 5, is this the best thing to do.
> Looking on line can find so many makes , some I have never heard about like Kumho at £84 each fitted to Michelin Agillis Camping at £146.
> I know you pays your money etcetera but what's the best choice.
> I have done 10,000 miles in the van in the last year in 3 trips of 6 weeks or so over the channel plus bits in the UK.
> ...


I chose Michelin Camping tyres, despite what others say they do have reinforced side walls because campers run fully loaded most of the time. I got mine from Trade Tyre Services Shenstone (01543 482 046) at £144 balanced and fitted. They will come to you if you wish, I found them excellent and they were the cheapest in the Midlands. There are another couple of topics on the subject here

Graham


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Stanner said:


> That would only be a factor IF the manufacturers paid the price as you would for those tyres.
> 
> You can be quite sure that they don't, as tyre manufacturers, such as Michelin, value the "another pair of those please" market too much.


So cheaper tyres would still be cheaper etc

Reading the statistics, my Continental VancoCamper have the quietest run, best stopping power on average and a better wear record plus the ability to use higher pressures when fully loaded but cost more.
I think I may replace them soon with a cheaper tyre that has excellent braking ability in the wet. After all, I will never get full wear out of them and safety has to be the prime factor, even before cost.
I thank you Stanner for the information you supplied.
Out of interest, two weeks ago I thought I would have to replace a tyre with a good tread, as it had a nail near the edge.
There were no Continental VancoCamper 15" tyres available. I contacted Continental UK who confirmed there would be none available until later in the month. Pulling out the 'nail' revealed a very short screw; thank goodness.

Alan


----------



## japp (Jul 29, 2013)

I found C C 71db (116) tyres for £64 and can only asume they have the same rating as the vanco camper continental so they shold perform the same and at half the price. Am i missing something ?


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I believe that the C.C.Camper tyres are designed for extended parking, continuous maximum load and to allow over-inflation.
In the past I have used ordinary van tyres and not known the difference if I am being honest.... but will I replace with the cheaper tyres on a van that was this expensive to buy... still not sure. Will possibly buy when I see a special offer if one ever comes up. With 5 tyres, there is quite a difference between £600 and £300.

Alan


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

rosalan said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > That would only be a factor IF the manufacturers paid the price as you would for those tyres.
> ...


Car manufacturer tyre purchasing does not work that way. You will only see "premium" OEM brands on a new car. 
When did you last see a new car supplied on "Sunny Goodride" or "Linglong Dingaling" tyres.

Only Michelin, Bridgestone, Continental, etc. get a look in, the price they supply "OEM" for makes sure of that.


----------



## Levvo001 (Jun 11, 2009)

bigcats30 said:


> I paid 79 quid each for hankook vantra ra18 tyres at black circles.
> 
> mine are 225 70 r15 though so price may change depending on size
> 
> C rated for fuel b rated for braking and 70dB (better than most of the expensive tyres)


I just paid I think it was £83 each to Event Tyres (fitted at home) for the same tyres in the size you're after. Very pleased with them, much quieter than previous Michelins and a better ride to boot.


----------

